# QM mid 60s



## Pete Axon (Jun 12, 2007)

Good evening all, been away for some time, just wondered if anyone who sailed on the QM ( the real one ) during the 60s is on this site. Mainly the Engineers, collectively and endearingly known as the Animals ! You know who you are !!! Pete Axon 4th Junior 5th at the time of leaving.................


----------



## riskygizmo (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello Pete,
My Old Dad, Angus Horsburgh, started out on the Mary, but possibly before your time. He joined, fresh from the shipyard in 59, but was moved to the Maury in 63.

If you haven't found it already, can I suggest you look for a book "Hang on a Second" by Francis Kerr Young. He was a Junior on the Mary around your time and wrote the book loosley based on his adventures onboard. Sadly, he seems to have passed last year.


----------



## Pete Axon (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello there, thanks for taking the trouble to reply. As it happens, Frank Young was on the QM same time as me, how about that ! His nickname was " Geek " but I really don't know why cos it was way before all this IT stuff arrived, maybe he was ahead of the game. I'll be certain to check out that book. As for your Dad, I seem to recall his name but sorry to say, cant put a face to it. Pete


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello Pete, I wasn't on the QM but remember you telling many interesting stories of your time on her when we were together on the maiden voyage of 'Flinders Bay' - some of them unpublishable.


----------



## Pete Axon (Jun 12, 2007)

*Flinders Bay*



howardws said:


> Hello Pete, I wasn't on the QM but remember you telling many interesting stories of your time on her when we were together on the maiden voyage of 'Flinders Bay' - some of them unpublishable.


Blimey bloomin Blimey, my very good friend Howard, how the devil are you ? I still have many happy memories of our times in Hamburg and then on the maiden voyage on Flinders. Would really like to exchange stories with you since we both left the MN ( I assume you have !!! ) but maybe not on this forum. My email if your up for it is [email protected] 

Also have some good photos of the crowd from those brilliant days.

Good to hear from you. Pete


----------

